# Do you like violent video games?



## thisistian (Mar 3, 2018)

I personally don't

~ was meant to post it in Gaming Lounge, but oh well...


----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Mar 3, 2018)

I/I've played outlast, COD, Friday the 13th, etc. So yea, I enjoy them, mostly for the scare factor in some of them.

Fav game is The Last of us & Life is Strange.


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2018)

Moved to Gamers' Lounge. 

Violent games are great for letting off steam. Although I prefer horror games over things like shooters.


----------



## KnoxUK (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't mind my taste in games are very varied. I love games like the last of us or gears of war and others such as animal crossing and viva pinata


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2018)

Nah, games like that don't appeal to me. I'm more into games like SM64, similar cartoon style platformers like Zelda, and for something non-Nintendo, the old Spyro games.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 3, 2018)

I like fps games especially Halo, and the Medal of Honor games.  not into gore though altho some by necessity is in the fps games (mostly blood, but in Halo its just alien blood)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 3, 2018)

i do but i prefer blood and guts in a more unrealistic style


----------



## duckykate (Mar 3, 2018)

i prefer non violent games like animal crossing, though occasionally i play assassins creed or rainbow six siege

- - - Post Merge - - -

i really really wanna play until dawn for some reason though, it looks amazing


----------



## John Wick (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes. 

A great way to let off steam.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes I do! I don't like horror though. Probably the most violent game I have played is COD or Assassin's Creed games, in terms of killing other humans or players for "fun". In Assassin's Creed, I actually put it not to show blood because it was actually pretty gross!


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 4, 2018)

I can enjoy games from both ends of the spectrum even if I'm not _usually _into more excessively violent games. My two favorite games on the Gamecube are Animal Crossing and Resident Evil 4 - two opposites you might say.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 6, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> Yes I do! I don't like horror though. Probably the most violent game I have played is COD or Assassin's Creed games, in terms of killing other humans or players for "fun". In Assassin's Creed, I actually put it not to show blood because it was actually pretty gross!


Right? I like the option to turn the blood animation off. Otherwise it just makes weapons like the axes look terrible. I am an assassin who doesn't like blood. That is about as violent of a game I will play. I am not into shooters or horror games.


----------



## Joy (Mar 6, 2018)

Not really, I don't play them but I might watch a youtuber play a horror game with violence.


----------



## Wholockian (Mar 8, 2018)

Doesn't make much of a difference to me. Violent games are fun, but I also find equal enjoyment out of non violent games.


----------



## Ribiveer (Mar 8, 2018)

Depends, I absolutely despise gore if it's just for the sake of weirding people out, but I absolutely enjoy messing around in GTA, because it's fun to cause a lot of destruction without causing any destruction.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 8, 2018)

Um... no way to Sunday! I like my life sims, Kart racers, platformers, et cetera!


----------



## Tao (Mar 9, 2018)

I like them, but I don't play games based on whether or not they're violent. 

Typical video game violence really isn't that shocking or intriguing to me, to a point where I'll actually sort of forget the game I'm playing is violent. Maybe it's that most people only identify something as violent when there's blood involved, despite the fact that an absence of blood doesn't make a game any less violent, so most games won't go much further than having a bit of blood spray out when you shoot or hit a guy...I mean, the game Naughty Bear was rated 12+ as is way more violent than a majority of things I'll see in the typical 18+ game.




But hyper violence!? Oh hell yes, I'll go out of my way for that! Punching off demons heads in DOOM, x-ray vision nut explosions in Mortal Kombat or bathing in a sea of blood whilst chopping enemies limbs off so they hop around trying to pathetically headbutt you to death in Ninja Gaiden is all so absurdly over the top that I can't help but enjoy how morbidly hilarious it all is.

This sort of violence is almost a parody of what news outlets, politicians and YOUR MUM insist all video games are...And it's a shame that so few games take it to such over the top extremes.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 11, 2018)

i LOVE fighting and **** but i dont like boring overdone art styles. so i stick with nintendo games like smash/zelda


----------



## SolarInferno (Mar 12, 2018)

I have to say I don't really think about it. I like games that are violent, but I don't like games _because_ they're violent. Probably the majority of games I play are "violent." Unless you're playing puzzle games or games like Animal Crossing(which one could argue technically has violence, based on your definition), it's pretty hard to find a game that doesn't have some sort of violent themes.


----------



## Anactoria (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes! As Jim from The Office once said, violent video games are objectively more fun  (though not seriously). I don't go _for_ the violence though, and I typically don't play very gore-filled games if only because I don't particularly like the genres that have gore-filled games (though there are notable exceptions). Still, I love how visceral close combat violence can be.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 12, 2018)

Eh, they can be enjoyable sometimes, but I just play them for fun, you know? Violence has never been a factor that attracted me to a video game.


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 12, 2018)

I do but I don't tend to play them for their violence (the exception being killing floor 1 & 2). I do play first person games the majority of the time (not as of late tho) but they can be walking simulators which are generally not violent.

Now that I think about it I can't say I do enjoy them because most games I play would still be good without any violence... hmmmm it's kinda of a thinker this one...


----------



## mitfy (Mar 12, 2018)

eh, i guess it depends on what you mean by violent. i don't typically play violent games, but i don't mind them, depending on what they are. i've played until dawn and i like that one. i haven't really played any shooting games tho.


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 12, 2018)

Of course ivevpkayed plenty. Fallout...gta...you know the usual.


----------



## Halloqueen (Mar 17, 2018)

I've been a fan of violent video games since I first began playing video games. The original Mortal Kombat was one of the first games I ever played because my brother had it for the Sega Genesis and I thought it was cool and wanted to try playing it too. Mortal Kombat led me to Street Fighter II, Streets of Rage, and various other things over the years. 

As has been stated earlier in the thread, violent video games are a good way to let off some steam if need be, although even if you don't feel the need to beat something up in a video game to relieve stress, they're fun on their own merits. I mean, while it's rather cartoonish, Super Smash Bros. is very popular but it's still technically violent. Pokemon is technically violent, you're ordering creatures to fight. I enjoy tactical games, including Fire Emblem, my favorite series, and those generally are set in wartime, involve fighting, and characters end up dead. 

For my own part, I tend to prefer fighting games or games involving melee weapons rather than guns (save for Grand Theft Auto, which is fun, though part of that is the vehicles and whatnot). I've never been into competitive shooter games and only ever really played any of them to have something to do with friends in the past. 

Gore isn't really a selling point for me. I think just getting into more violent games at an early age made them more palatable to me throughout my life.


----------



## betta (Mar 18, 2018)

yes yes yes, I love gore & violent games lmao 
I have alot of fighting games & mortal kombat is one of my favs 
I also have until dawn & it's A+


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2018)

I've played tons and tons of games with fantasy or cartoon violence (even if you don't really think about it a lot of games involve some kind of violence) so I guess I do. That said I've never been into like, shooter type games or any games with "realistic" violence where you shoot a bunch of people or whatever e.g. Grand Theft Auto etc. I'm a wimp and also I just don't enjoy it lol the goriest game I've played is probably Conker's Bad Fur Day if that tells u anything. OH and there was this old arcade style game (think it actually was an arcade game originally idk) called Rampage where literally all you do is walk around as a giant monster and destroy cities, for some reason I loved that when I was a kid.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 22, 2018)

Not really into them, but I think any government intervention would be likely to have a negative effect on our favorite hording sim.


----------



## hestu (Mar 29, 2018)

Aside from the cartoony stuff that Zane was talking about, I don't play a ton of violent games. The only one that's kind of gore-y that I play religiously would be Skyrim; other thank that, I'm not a huge fan I guess.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

I personally don’t really enjoy violent games because the visuals tend to frighten me easily haha


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

i personally don’t - i’m more into calming and casual games rather than violence or stuff with gore ;w;


----------



## Vextro (Jun 27, 2020)

I dont have a problem with them, they can be fun !


----------



## Pop-tart (Jun 27, 2020)

I like violent and non-violent games equally


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm not very sensitive to violence so I do enjoy some in my games if it serves the story or adds horror to a horror game.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 27, 2020)

I love violent video games  Probably because of early exposure to hack and slash games like Devil May Cry, Ninja Gaiden and God of War. I wouldn't necessarily play a game because it is violent (e.g. Wolfenstein) but violence is a welcome aspect of games I play!


----------



## Romaki (Jun 27, 2020)

I have no problem with violence in video games, but it's not something I seek out because that in particular doesn't interest me like that.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 26, 2021)

I don’t necessarily play super violent games, but alien isolation is the exception, due to me being an alien fan. Great game overall, alien is super smart and scary, but the androids are super annoying.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 26, 2021)

It depends on what you mean. If you mean a lot of gore, usually no. I do love Dragon Age (lots of gore but strangely i was fine with most of the stuff). I like some of the Assassin’s Creed games. I liked all of the Metal Gear Solid games except for the multiplayer fighting one (peacewalker was okay), though I was disturbed about the aftermath of the boss fight with the guy with the crows (forgot his name). The beginning of mgsv phantom pain too disturbed me a bit too. I played one resident evil game and some of bloodbourne and I have to say that was a difficult task (i’m not one for scary games either lol).


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 26, 2021)

i like them a lot lol, they're usually really fun especially if its a character action game and built around getting as long of a combo as possible like in MGR or DMC


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

The only violent video games I played mostly Rockstar Games like Bully and Grand Theft Auto. My favorite one is GTA San Andreas. Of course just because I play these games doesn't mean it makes me want to do violence like the news media likes to make you believe that.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 26, 2021)

I've played games like Hades where you fight but I don't like first person shooters. The "violent" games I do play usually have some sort of mythical theme to them so they are not realistic per se, and the violence itself is pretty mild. Im not into games like COD or horror/gore-y games.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 26, 2021)

I like games with some form of combat, but I definitely prefer the fantasy-ish "monsters disappear in a poof of smoke when defeated" kind of violence to anything graphic/realistic.  Games with first-person realistic combat aren't really my thing, and when it comes to things like horror games, I prefer to watch other people play rather than play them myself.  
I don't mind some blood or descriptions of violence in visual novel type games though, as long as it's done tastefully.  I'm not really comfortable with over-the-top violence or gore in general.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 28, 2021)

Yes, violent video games are fun, though I suppose it depends on what qualifies as a violent video game. I guess the most violent video game I'm playing on and off at the moment is Genshin Impact, but it's not gory or anything. I have enjoyed playing Fallout 3/4/76, Skyrim, CoD, Smite, GTA.. probably a lot more that I'm not thinking of at the moment


----------



## Belle T (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't necessarily seek them out, but there are some rather violent games that my friends have recommended to me that I have enjoyed.  The original _Dino Crisis_ and more recently _Deus Ex _(the original 2000 game, not the prequel games starting with _Human Revolution_) are two examples of games I wouldn't have given a passing glance to if they hadn't been recommended to me, and I thoroughly enjoyed both of them.

If a game has a good story and aesthetic--and of course, if the gameplay is good--then I don't mind them being violent too much as long as the violence is used to further the plot.  That's why, though I am sure they are fine games in their own right, I'm less interested in games like _DOOM_ than I would be in something like _Half-Life 2_.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Apr 29, 2021)

The majority of my 3DS and PS4 libraries have violence in some form, so I'd say yes. Imo it's a nice way to unwind or relieve some stress - I can stomach a lot of gore and none of it is real anyway. That said it's not something I actively seek out - it just so happens that my gaming tastes tend to fall into violent territory.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 29, 2021)

If a game calls for violence, then I expect it to be violent. Something like Last of Us, God of War, Mortal Kombat...I love those games, and they need to be violent. They wouldn't work if they weren't. But...I don't gravitate towards violent games. I play everything fairly equally. I just love video games of all sorts. Variety is the spice of life. I appreciate different games more if I have stark contrasts between them. I love to play something like Mortal Kombat (with gore so graphic that it's almost "too much")...and then go play something like Animal Crossing or Stardew Valley to cleanse from that experience. I do that all the time. It's always back and forth. I think cuteness overload is just as bad as violence overload. I need both sides of the coin to refrain from getting burnt out.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't know if it's that I actively like them - I just don't mind them. If a game is really violent then it doesn't put me off. That being said, I loved the kill cam you could get for headshots in Red Dead Redemption 2, but that was mostly because of the cool Arthur-Morgan-dual-wielding-pistols-on-horseback screenshots I could take when it happened rather than the gruesome kills lol

I'm trying to think of any game I played where the violence or gore made me uncomfortable but I have a fairly strong stomach for that stuff. The only thing I can think of is some moments in Outlast 1 and 2. That game really liked to push things to extremes in some of those cutscenes


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't even think about it, been playing them since I were 3, or 4 years old.
Counter-Strike, Half Life, Tekken, Mortal Kombat, TimeSplitters, GTA, 007 etc etc.
None of the parents in the village I grew up in gave any thought to age ratings, and I share their sentiment.
But then again that seems to be the norm from what I've seen.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 30, 2021)

Honestly, no. I play video games to de-stress and feel relaxed, so gratuitous violence doesn’t really do it to me. The most “violent” games I’ve ever played are some cartoony RPGs (Rune Factory, Fantasy Life, etc.) with no blood or gore. Danganronpa (another one of my favorites) could I guess be considered violent too, but you don’t actually see any of it/contribute to it.

I grew up with parents/teachers who believed that “viOLeNt gAmEs mAkE yOu ViOlEnT!!” and while I don’t believe that’s necessarily true, I don’t really agree with the subject matter of some violent games. It can desensitize people, and some of it just isn’t good for the brain I guess. I don’t care what others do, though— it’s none of my business. Just a personal choice!


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2021)

tbh. it kinda depends. gorey shooters arent my thing at all. and i don't like classic horror games at all, I prefer psychological horror games. the only violent video games that I really loved were Danganronpa and Your Turn to Die, they're very interesting murder visual novels, and the violence in them doesn't really affect me


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2021)

Well, no. I don't. I don't like seeing it. The games I play are E, E10+, or in some rare cases, T. 
Because I cannot stand extreme amounts of gore and stuff.
But I wouldn't say the games I play are violence-free either. A lot of games have the hero killing monsters or something.


----------



## Mick (May 2, 2021)

Yes, actually! I play games across many genres, and definitely don't shy away from violent ones. I do prefer it when those games have some story or entertainment value to them (Bioshock, Last of Us, Borderlands) but I also just find it incredibly satisfying when you get the hang of the gameplay and become able to calmly wreck everything in sight (Doom, Dark Souls-like games).

Not a fan of the plain competitive shooting games (CoD, Valorant, Overwatch, Apex, R6, insert all those others here too) though.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 2, 2021)

I personally don't. I don't like seeing blood/gore in real life, movies, or video games. It puts me off and really bothers me - plus a lot of the time the more violent video games tend to be a lot harder to play. I stick to casual/relaxing games and really easy RPGs since I'm not the best at games and I don't find it fun to be stressed about trying to beat levels or kill enemies. Even if a game is easy though, if it's bloody or overly violent I still won't play it just because I personally wouldn't enjoy it.

Sometimes I'll watch play throughs of more violent games like the Resident Evil, The Last of Us, etc. on YouTube but I find myself looking away a lot or muting them if something is gross, lol. I wouldn't be able to actually play them since looking away wouldn't work out very well in my favour.


----------



## tomatospooks666 (May 5, 2021)

if it's a fun game, then i'll play it. violence generally doesn't bother me, but i probably wouldn't play a game for it's violence either.

i like a little of both. sometimes i'll play super mario 64, stardew valley and ect, and other times i might play something like ddlc or resident evil.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 5, 2021)

i like to watch them from time to time if there's funny commentary, but generally i steer clear of overly violent games. shooters like cod, rdr2, gta5, etc. i don't mind, but when they go into the horror area is when it makes me uncomfy (which is the point lol)


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 6, 2021)

I don't mind what kind of game so long as it has an engaging story. I'll even put up with boring, repetitive gameplay if the story is really good.


----------



## Neb (May 6, 2021)

I’ve gotten more tolerant of violent video games over time. Excessive gore makes me uncomfortable, but as long as the rest of the game is good I’ll put up with it. Nier: Replicant is a great example of this. The gore is over the top at times, and yet the gameplay and story are so well made that I don’t mind.


----------



## buny (May 6, 2021)

i don't mind violence in video games, it's not something that will make me not want to play a game if i like other aspects of it like the story, characters, etc.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 6, 2021)

I play all sorts of games, violent and non-violent. As long as I enjoy the gameplay, that's all that matters to me. I don't like FPS because I just don't think they're fun, but I love a good fighting game. On the opposite end of the spectrum, I love puzzle games and, of course, Animal Crossing.

Violence doesn't draw me to a game, although cool fighting moves are always a plus in any game where they belong, but it doesn't turn me away either. As long as the game offers me something entertaining beyond just the violence and gore, I'll play it.


----------



## Croconaw (May 6, 2021)

I don’t play violent video games. I could never get into it if I tried. I’m more of a sports gamer.


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

Sure, why not? I love to vent out my never-satiated anger and bitterness every now and then. It's a good source of venting, and nobody gets hurt.

People who say that violent video games caused violence are pretty much the same as those who invented the comic code back in the '50s, deeming "graphic material in comic books" too violent for children - and look where we're at now? I say, the world needs a little venting out. It's an ugly place, and sometimes, we need a source of expression to take out our frustration on. Better that than on real people, you know what I'm saying?

Of course, many violent video games are lazily designed. They're like horror b-movies, going for the cheap gore, so I can see why people find them to be shallow and unappealing. I prefer my violent video games to be more creative about it. If you're gonna engage someone in virtual violence, be creative, like what Call of Duty did with No Russian. Make it topical and have something meaningful to say, perhaps like Spec Ops: The Line.

Violence is subjective anyway. I mean, Mario bashes on creatures all the time. Just because there's no blood and gore, we call it non-violent. It's still a softer version of violence and offense on another creature. Look at Undertale and how it practically parodies all forms of video games with such forms of violence.


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 5, 2021)

Maybe I'm just not wired that way, but I never understood the idea of using a violent videogame to vent. Do you actively picture an annoying co-worker/classmate/whatever while you bop demons in the head, or is it more of a passive release of emotion? Do you boot up a videogame angry, and then stop playing when you feel better? Not saying it's wrong or anything, I'm just curious.

Anyway I do like violent games, but only really if they are cartoony or campy. Never been interested in gritty gray realism.


----------



## Orius (Oct 5, 2021)

SuziQ said:


> Do you actively picture an annoying co-worker/classmate/whatever while you bop demons in the head, or is it more of a passive release of emotion?


Erm, passive release. I'm hot-tempered, definitely egoistical and arrogant, often insensitive and having no filter, but I'm not psychotic. I don't picture people's faces while imagining that I'm killing them.

Regarding whether if I boot up a videogame angry, sure; multiplayers are fun to take your anger out on people through 'wins.' As long as you don't act like a jerk and insult them in chat, it's still a healthy form of stress relief.


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 5, 2021)

LOL you're right, that would be kind of psychotic, huh. I didn't really think that one through.  Didn't mean to imply anything there. I think I get where you're coming from though, it's just maybe I have the opposite mindset. I tend to try to forget my irl emotions rather that channel them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 6, 2021)

It depends. I don't find much enjoyment in games that are too gory. Like excessively detailed killing and blood spewing everywhere. Though, if we're talking about something like Halo, Overwatch, APEX Legends, Star Wars Battlefront, etc. that's completely up my alley.


----------



## heyimsobored (Oct 6, 2021)

Kinda. Things like FPS are pretty boring to me, but I enjoy things like Danganronpa where the story is a bunch of high schoolers are forced to kill each other, so I guess it depends on what the violence is being used for. I tend to enjoy video games that aren't super violent though


----------



## Aminata (Oct 6, 2021)

Not so much i used to like, mortal kombat for example i used to think it was "fun" with all that violence but something changed and now just looking at it makes me feel bad


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 6, 2021)

I actually do. I am not a horror/serious-tone game fan but I appreciate the graphics and sound design because usually it's done extremely well. It definitely does gross me out (I'll cover my eyes or gasp) when it's very gorey but I think it's really cool at the same time. 
I know I'm contradicting myself but I like them, lol.


----------



## piske (Oct 6, 2021)

Hmm, I suppose I do because the main game I play is FFXIV and you’re fighting all the time, but there are only a few short instances when you actually see blood. I don’t like horror or scary games though and I don’t play games *because* they’re violent :\


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 7, 2021)

I play a wide variety of games, so naturally I've played a lot of violent games like GTA, RDR, TLoU, etc. I do enjoy them, definitely nothing wrong with them. It can be nice to be able to do things you would never do IRL, lol. Though I don't get games solely because they're violent, but rather because I'm interested in the game as a whole. I wouldn't exactly want to pick up a violent game that was focused solely on being violent but didn't play all that well.


----------



## ellarella (Oct 8, 2021)

i guess i like violence in games, but i'm pretty averse to the idea that 90% of all games' gameplay is about killing/shooting people. i'm very grateful of games such as disco elysium that try to challenge the idea of traditional computer role-playing games revolving around combat.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 14, 2021)

I don't _dislike _them, just rarely play them. Except for GTA, I love those games.


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 14, 2021)

I like violent games, I used to play a lot of Left 4 Dead (and I just got Back 4 Blood) I especially like horror games like the Resident Evil and Silent Hill series.


----------



## windloft (Oct 17, 2021)

_*yes!*_ i've always been interested in those kinds of games on a graphical and aesthetic basis : i prefer chunky tomato gore from the late 90s ~ 2000s than anything too realistic, though i'm still just as much of a fan. as somebody who loves horror 'n slashers, i just think it's cool looking.


----------



## worldstraveller (Oct 26, 2021)

For me if is in a sense of "enjoying a violent game to let off steam" for me that would be a fighting games like Tekken and Blazblue, interested now more that Sora is in Smash.
at the end of the day it depends what "kind" of violent game you like, it could be survival, horror, shooters, stealth, fighting, action games, psychological violence, RPGs, it just depends from the person interests and tastes, since violence in games can be in different genres of games.

if we talk about if I like violent games, that depends what kind and where I draw my own boundaries of the level violence I'm willing to tolerate because ,there are subjects I'm sensitive about.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 26, 2021)

very much not a fan of gore/horror/scary games if they're classified as violent(?) but i like shooter games !


----------



## Regalli (Oct 28, 2021)

Generally in the E10+-T range, but I have no issues with violence in games. Bioshock’s probably the most graphic I’ve ever played in full (and I don’t really play first-person games anymore because the perspective tends to make me nauseous, which rules out most of the shooter genre and a pretty hefty portion of horror,) but I’m a huge fan of Zelda and Fire Emblem, enjoy Metroid even if I’m not GOOD at it, and have rendered many monsters into little puffs of smoke in my time.

I’m glad there’s a growing trend of games that don’t have you casually killing monsters and the like, because it’s good for the medium to have that variety and think about why its norms tend to fighting things, but I don’t have a problem with violent games in and of itself. (Now, the push for ‘realism’ with AAA titles that leads to developers watching footage of actual people dying and being traumatized by it… significantly bigger problems there. And obviously a game’s not more ‘legitimate’ just because it has you fighting humans rather than monsters or growing crops or fishing. But those are issues with the culture around gaming, not really issues with violence in gaming as a concept.)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 28, 2021)

Not really a big fan of violent video games. I think the last truly violent game I enjoyed was Goldeneye 007. I've never been into games like Call of Duty or other realistic violent games. GTA was kind of fun, but it got old pretty quickly for me. I've always enjoyed less violent games much more... Mario, Animal Crossing, Pokemon, PC strategy / sim type games ,etc.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 29, 2021)

I actually like FPS and used to be fond of playing stuff like Call of Duty, Left 4 Dead 2, and Turok: Evolution. I don't like games like GTA though, I feel weird punching and shooting random pedestrians. Nowadays I don't really play much FPS anymore because my laptop is old and games on the newer consoles are expensive. The closest thing that comes to violence in what I play right now is probably Genshin, but it feels so mild since there's no blood.


----------



## nekomimi (Oct 29, 2021)

for me it kinda depends on how tasteful the violence is if that makes sense? like uhh for example darkest dungeon is one of my favorite games but the gore in it isn't the _focus_ and kinda just adds to the horror factor. that's what i usually prefer over doom-style violence (that isn't to say doom is bad tho! just not my thing)


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 30, 2021)

I’d say some of my favorite video games are violent, including Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines and Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 31, 2021)

They’re fun when I’m in the mood for them. Very satisfying watching something blow up or tearing through a mob of zombies with a shotgun or something. Wouldn’t play things like that all the time though or it’d get stale.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 1, 2021)

some games I enjoy have violence, yeah, but I'm not really interested in games that are all about violence.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 1, 2021)

I don't mind them if there's a actual story/reason to the violence, games that allow it just for the pure sake of having it I see as being pointless, for me the story needs to stand out an the game needs to focus more on the story than just adding in violance

Although to be fair I do enjoy letting off steam by going on gta an just running everyone over if I need a laugh


----------



## SnowHunterWing (Nov 10, 2021)

Some of my favourite games include Dark Souls, Dead by Daylight and Mortal Kombat, all of which are pretty (or very) violent. I think violence and games are pretty ubiquitous now with most genres that aren't life-sim games like animal crossing. Of course, the scale can vary from just shooters to, well, Mortal Kombat. I don't think I would go and play a game just for the sake of it being violent, but violence as a consequence of good or fun gameplay I think can be very satisfying.


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm personally not a fan of violent games but I have played them before. Fire Emblem and Breath if the Wild are the closest things I've got to violent games tbh. I have played borderlands before (not owned though) and the 007 games on the Nintendo 64 and wii consoles. The strategy element can be fun but if I am going to play a violent game it has to be with people, that is the only way to enjoy them for me. I find them quite stressful otherwise. My only rule with violent games is that they have to be fictionally based, for example, I wouldn't touch a game based on ww1, 2 etc. I'm honestly more of a casual gamer.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 14, 2021)

Always have, honestly. I love gory horror games especially. Dead Space has a special place in my heart bahaha.


----------



## Jujuwah (Nov 19, 2021)

Lethalia said:


> They’re fun when I’m in the mood for them. Very satisfying watching something blow up or tearing through a mob of zombies with a shotgun or something. Wouldn’t play things like that all the time though or it’d get stale.



100% i enjoy playing state of decay 2 and blow zombies, its so satisfying to watch them burst into nothingness. they make my life a living hell so i love giving them hell when i'm out on a supply run. specially on lethal !! OH how i love killing them and that feral is my favorite to hunt as they are vicious


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Nov 20, 2021)

when i was a wee thing, the first mortal kombat game had come out and my friend down the street got it.  i could never memorize the sequences for moves, so us playing it together became him showing me every bloody combo on my flailing fighter and the two of us laughing like lunatics at the sheer gore.  i still don't play MK, but i love watching the combos, they're so over the top that it's awesome.

dead space is the goriest series i actively play, and oh boy, it's horrifying to me.  which is great cuz it is intended as a serious horror piece.  and body horror is one of my favorite genres.  i'm really really looking forward to the remake, and praying it'll be released to the xbox one, not one x exclusive.


----------



## arikins (Nov 20, 2021)

definitely. one that comes to mind is gears of war, which me and my brother would play religiously, and mortal kombat. they have some really vicious finisher scenes


----------



## Maymeows16 (Nov 27, 2021)

Does Smash Bros count? Lmao o~O
I think the only one I remember playing that was violent was Mortal Kombat
But no violent zombie filled games or anything like that.


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 28, 2021)

I’m not put off by violence or gore if the game is interesting, but don’t accept it as a substitute for being interesting. I don’t really take it into account one way or another when deciding whether to play a game. I’m really into horror, especially body horror, so it’s a bit hard to avoid. I love Dead Space despite how over-the-top it is, because I find the necromorphs fascinating (I’m weird like that).


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 10, 2022)

I do not like scary or violent games. I guess the only exceptions would be Dragon Quest, Pikmin, or Splatoon. Other than those 3 there aren't any violent games I can think of.


----------



## Stil (Mar 10, 2022)

Jujuwah said:


> 100% i enjoy playing state of decay 2 and blow zombies


Blow zombies, huh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Absolutely not, I don't like violence in general. (Unless you count The Legend of Zelda? I mean, it's mostly just fantasy violence... And I don't mind 'cause it's my favorite video game series. )


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nah, games like that don't appeal to me. I'm more into games like SM64, similar cartoon style platformers like Zelda, and for something non-Nintendo, the old Spyro games.


wanted to update my comment here. there are certain violent video games that I like, but I don't like them _because_ they're violent. I really like the original Halo trilogy for their compelling storytelling and lore, in that case the violence is just a secondary thing.

likewise, I don't actively seek out games to play that are violent. games where that's the main feature don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 10, 2022)

The only one I play is GTA and just because I say that doesn't mean I'm violet in real life (seriously I hate when the media tries to say that)


----------



## Shawna (Mar 10, 2022)

I am not really a big fan of them...NOT for the sole reason that "tHeY aRe vIoLeNt", I am just not a hardcore gamer.  I feel like violent video games get too much hate just for being violent.  I get that everyone is entitled to their own opinions and that some people just do not like violent-related things, but the problem I have is people blaming these video games for teaching violent behavior when it is the parents/guardians' fault for not teaching their children that violence is wrong.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

^ Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 10, 2022)

If violents means like blood, and gore, and mature plots then yes. But I like violent games, or games with fighting more then none violent games

Im more engaged in those, so its more fun for me.

Im a big fan of Danganronpa, and its incredibly violent, and checks off most of the mature boxes.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 10, 2022)

I guess it depends on what you'd call violence. I don't like gore in my games but I'm fine with weapons. I usually just play 2d games so most of the time the "violence" is jumping on an enemy or hacking/smacking/shooting an enemy and they just turn into coins or something. To me, that isn't violence. It's just common game play. 
I also don't like gross sounds in my games either.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm more worried about the quality of the game, rather than the violence, itself. I've accepted that video game worlds are often brutal and harsh. Violence is just a natural part of life that bleeds into everything we, as a species, create as art and entertainment.


Shawna said:


> I am not really a big fan of them...NOT for the sole reason that "tHeY aRe vIoLeNt", I am just not a hardcore gamer.  I feel like violent video games get too much hate just for being violent.  I get that everyone is entitled to their own opinions and that some people just do not like violent-related things, but the problem I have is people blaming these video games for teaching violent behavior when it is the parents/guardians' fault for not teaching their children that violence is wrong.


This shifting of the blame towards works on fiction has been an issue even before video games existed. We've had parents blaming Rock 'n' Roll for "instilling Satanic messages" on to children, and I'm sure books were accused of perpetuating this same thing, as will.

Some people just shouldn't have kids, honestly.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 11, 2022)

I already wrote that on another thread, but I don’t get why people would like violent video games. Being entertained by the suffering or even death of others is just not right. Of course the characters are not real, but that doesn’t make it any better for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

If it's fighting games or stuff like TF2 or Splatoon then yes but not a fan of realistic war games.


----------

